# Moxie Cup



## februarystarskc (Apr 7, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

 I picked up this Moxie glass today for $20.  It doesn't look like it was used much.  Anyway to date these glasses?  Thank you







[/URL]
 [/IMG]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 7, 2013)

feb ~

 My guess is that your "embossed" Moxie glass is from the 1920s and/or 30s. The super-early Moxie glasses were "etched." A price guide I have list several like yours (no dates) from $35.00 to $75.00 

 Check out this cool Moxie site. Nothing specific about glasses but it does have some interesting stuff. Be sure to click on "History" from the task bar and then click on the various years for more ...

 http://drinkmoxie.com/index.php

 As for Moxie bottles, here's a good sampling of their timeline from hutch to acl  ...

 SPB


----------



## februarystarskc (Apr 7, 2013)

thanks soda,

 You have a very impressive collection!  I didn't know Moxie had been around that long.  Seems like the Japanese now own it.

 Thank you for the info


----------



## februarystarskc (Apr 7, 2013)

Is that a cork/bottle opener on a few of those bottles?  Very interesting


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 7, 2013)

1.  The collection of Moxie bottles is not mine. I had the pic in my files which I got off the web a couple of years ago. I forget who's collection it is.

 2.   I believe the cork seals/openers in the Moxie bottles are similar to the one shown below.

 This particular opener is mine and is a William Painter patent from the late 1890s. William Painter is the person who invented/patented the first crown closure in 1892. My opener does not have cork and never did, but it does fit snugly into a bottle opening although I doubt it would be snug enough to seal in the carbination.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 7, 2013)

William Painter patent ... 1894


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 7, 2013)

PS ~

 If you look closely at the opener/seals in the bottle collection you'll notice they have "Moxie" embossed on them. Probably a promotional item from the early days.


----------



## celerycola (Apr 7, 2013)

This did have a rubber seal on the conical part. The narrow tip on the right is for opening Painter's Baltimore Loop Seal used on a lot of beer and a few soda bottles.


> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 7, 2013)

celery ~

 I was aware the tip was used for Baltimore Loop Seals but did not know they had a rubber seal. The patent text does not mention rubber that I am aware of but realize it could have been a later addition. The opener I have is so snug that even the thinnest rubber would make it almost impossible to insert into the bottle opening.

 Patent link with text ...

 http://www.google.com/patents/US514200?pg=PA2&dq=william+painter+capped+bottle+opener&hl=en&sa=X&ei=ohJiUfTZAuSy2gXfy4DgDw&ved=0CDQQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q=william%20painter%20capped%20bottle%20opener&f=false

 [ Baltimore Loop Seal ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 7, 2013)

Here's a picture of my bottle opener inserted into a 1895 Murdock & Freeman crown closure bottle. This particular bottle is the earliest crown currently known and confirmed by the B.R.G. (Bottle Research Group / Bill Lockhart and numerous other researchers).


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 8, 2013)

feb ~

 If you are interested in purchasing any of those Moxie openers/stoppers, there is a set of three currently on eBay for a Buy It Now price of $26.99. Check it out ...

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Moxie-Soda-Metal-Bottle-Stoppers-Openers-Lot-of-3-/261189266767?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cd017ed4f


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 8, 2013)

And this if interested in reading "The rest of the story" regarding the William Painter opener/stopper ...

 http://www.bullworks.net/virtual/infopages/crowncork.htm


----------



## februarystarskc (Apr 8, 2013)

thank you for all of the info soda,

 Them stoppers/openers are something else.  It must have been cutting edge back then.  I'm going to keep looking for a nice moxie bottle now with one of those stoppers.  Thanks again for all the info.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 8, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  februarystarskc
> 
> I'm going to keep looking for a nice moxie bottle now with one of those stoppers.


 
 I just happen to be online and at your service. Moxie bottles with stoppers, you say? How'z about these on eBay with zero bids and a repro sign ta'boot?

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-VINTAGE-MOXIE-BOTTLES-2-STOPPERS-OPENERS-METAL-COMTEMPORERY-SIGN-/281087533476?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item41721f61a4


----------



## JohnDeereMoxie (Apr 8, 2013)

Mighty fine glass you got. I'd say 20s. I don't have a glass in my collection yet but I'm getting there. There's a lot of awesome moxie stuff out there. I have some in my collection. It's the oldest soda in the US so there's a lot cool advertising collectibles. Have fun with it! Here's some of my collection:


----------



## celerycola (Apr 8, 2013)

I have a couple of Moxie bottles rolling around here along with a full 12-pack or two in cans.


----------



## februarystarskc (Apr 8, 2013)

It's funny I was actually looking at those bottles.  I cannot tell what kind of condition they are in.  I might hold out.  To bad the sign is a repo.  I googled the sign company.  The little rust threw me for a loop.  It's a nice repo.  I might throw him an offer if they don't sell.

 Fine collection JohnDeereMoxie.  I bet that took awhile to assemble. 

 Celery, I see one of those hutches on ebay for like $400.  Are they that valuable?


----------



## JohnDeereMoxie (Apr 8, 2013)

Oh celery I want that hutch you know that  we'll how summer goes with details if I can afford it.  PM  please with what else you have. How old are the cans and what bottler are they from? Looking for mass-pak from New Bedford mass thanks!


----------



## JohnDeereMoxie (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks February didn't take as long as you would think, 5 or so years maybe. There's other stuff around too lol I love my Moxie!


----------



## februarystarskc (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm kind of embarrassed, but I've never actually drank a moxie.  Does it taste similar to Coke/pepsi?


----------



## celerycola (Apr 8, 2013)

I saw two at the Lowell MA Bottle Show last October, both priced over $400. I would let this one go for half that plus shipping. Or trade for a Celery=Cola bottle I don't have. PM if interested.


> ORIGINAL:  februarystarskc
> 
> Celery, I see one of those hutches on ebay for like $400.  Are they that valuable?


----------



## celerycola (Apr 8, 2013)

The cans are new - I bought a couple of 12-packs last October when I went to the Lowell MA Bottle Show. I will be going through my sale boxes getting ready for the Rochester NY Bottle Show in two weeks and will let you know what I have. 


> ORIGINAL:  JohnDeereMoxie
> 
> Oh celery I want that hutch you know that  we'll how summer goes with details if I can afford it.  PM  please with what else you have. How old are the cans and what bottler are they from? Looking for mass-pak from New Bedford mass thanks!


----------



## JohnDeereMoxie (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks celery ill keep an eye out for that in my in box. And feb. it doesn't taste like either. Moxie is a bitter soda, reminds me if you mix coke, root beer, sasparilla and a splash of bourbon lol. At first sip u might hate it but by the end if an ice cold can you're hooked. I used to drink coke alot but my grandma got me hooked on moxie and coke sucks now lol. Have a can man! Hahaha


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 9, 2013)

JDM ~

 Your Moxie collection deserves a "standing" ovation!

 SPB


----------



## JohnDeereMoxie (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks Bob!!!! I been workin hard at it. Not even close to where I wanna be. Stuff is gettin harder to find. Especially a reasonable Ted's creamy root beer bottle, that's one I'd really love. My Ted's sign I got when I was a kid and didnt know it was real soda until 5 or 6 years ago. And I drink moxie and I got hooked lol


----------



## februarystarskc (Apr 9, 2013)

Never would have guessed a bitter taste.  I'll have to look in Raleigh for one at one of those at a fancy grocery store.  I've never seen one at any stores.  It might be primarily up North.  Just guessing.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 9, 2013)

I don't think it bitter at all, if anything it's got sweeter over the last half a century. It's different, that's all. Some say medicine like but some say that about Dr. P too which I think, while I am a Pepper too, is even sweeter.
 If I had to take the Pepsi challenge though, over 6 tries, I wouldn't be able to choose one over the other. I just don't care for either.


----------



## JohnDeereMoxie (Apr 9, 2013)

Yeah mostly New Hampshire and Maine. I live in Se MA and they don't sell 12 packs  PA might have it there was a large bottler down there. Good luck on finding some feb! When ya do lemme know what u think


----------



## JohnDeereMoxie (Apr 9, 2013)

Lol cows. I think it's the high fructose corn syrup that chafed it. My grandma (91) says that moxie was a lot more bitter in the hey day. When it's warm you can taste the bitterness. Ice cold with some slush is the best way to drink it. And I love dr p too my 2nd favorite soda.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 9, 2013)

Market Basket has 12 packs, litre and sometimes 2 litre bottles and a few convenient stores have the pints but yes, not that easy to come by. None of the other big groceries seam to stock it.


----------



## JohnDeereMoxie (Apr 9, 2013)

Yeah the market basket in New Bedford only has 6 packs and 1 liters same with stop and shop. When I went to Maine I got 5 twelve packs lol. Go to Kennebec's in Lisbon Falls that guy is the official mayor of moxie land USA. Now he's got a moxie collection. I tried to buy a Ted's root beer bottle off him ( he had 2 next to each other he said no lol. Then he tells me his buddy when he dies is leaving him his collection and he's got so many Ted's bottles they'd fill up a pickup bed. I was saddened lol. Frank is a great guy though has good stories.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 9, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  JohnDeereMoxie
> 
> Especially a reasonable Ted's creamy root beer bottle, that's one I'd really love.


 
 JDM ~

 Is this one of the "original" Ted's root beer bottles you are referring to? I didn't realize they were so valuable.

 http://www.sportsmemorabilia.com/sports-products/original-teds-creamy-root-beer-1950s-12-oz-glass-bottle-never-opened-moxie.html


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 9, 2013)

Here ya go! Two six packs on eBay. Buy It Now for only *$1,200* ...

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Teds-Ted-Williams-Delicious-Creamy-Root-Beer-Bottles-12-with-cartons-/271185683166?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f23ed22de


----------



## JohnDeereMoxie (Apr 10, 2013)

I've seen those, talk about on crack. I've been watching one on eBay, a single he still wants too much. He's posted it 3 times at the same price, you'd think he'd get the picture.


----------

